# Грыжа С5-С6, миелопатия, сирингомиелия Th6-Th8



## irashkan (18 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день, Уважаемые доктора и участники! Меня зовут  Наталья , 1979 года рождения . Я из Москвы . До 2016 года особо ничем не болела , кроме панических атак. Начну с того , что летом  2016 делала Мрт шейного отдела и головного мозга, нарушений спинного мозга небыло. 

А 28 декабря 2017 года  у меня была хлыстовая травма, не сильная, просто шея дернулась вперёд и назад немного . В нашу машину врезалась другая машина, мы просто стояли на светофоре . Я была пристёгнута . Через три дня началось какое- то странное чувство в руке левой , как будто онемение, но не совсем. Рука чувствительность не теряла , но было нарушение чувствительности , как будто заморозили руку или отлежала. Потом перешло на всю левую сторону туловища и началось стягивание и как будто стянутость, спазм мышц груди и под грудью в районе рёбер . Как будто левая часть каменела . Или кольчугу надели и стягивают . Лёжа на спине становилось легче, но было чувство, что на мне лежит бетонная плита на левой стороне туловища . После стала как -будто натянута коленная чашечка на левой ноге, под ней стянутость мышц, слабость в ноге, онемение частичное, особенно большого пальца . На фоне приёма таблеток- нейромидим и цитофлавин + сирдалут + мильгамма стало легче , но вся левая часть тела, на тот момент была  как будто мокрая, как будто на ней надета  мокрая одежда и гиперчувствительна как- то. Слабость , стягивало мышцы вдоль позвоночника , если лежать на спине , то легче. Невролог предложил пункцию спинного мозга и солу- медрол , это гормоны , капать . Я тогда отказалась . Подозревали рассеянный склероз . Сделала МРТ - в шее протрузия с5-с6 до 3,6 мм , очаг димиелизации на уровне  С7- накапливал контраст , в грудном  отделе сирингомиелия Th6-Th8 , 2мм ширина и 40 мм в длину . Нейрохирург Зуев А. из клиники Пирогова сказал - операция, какая- я не спросила . А вот Назаренко из Бурденко сказал лечить у невролога и пока в операции нет необходимости . Я пролечилась и всё как- бы прошло. Рассеянный склероз не подтвердили, так как в голове 3 очага, но они глиозные и не там , где при рассеянном склерозе . В июне 2018 года очаг уже контраст не накапливал . И я немного успокоилась . 
Все эти годы я жила в страхе, что начнётся прогрессия рассеянного склероза . Так как диагноза не было . 

В декабре 2020 года сильно болела спина, верхняя часть , даже была у мануального терапевта, сделал очень больно , что были синяки на руках сверху и подмышками  , сделала МРТ , без динамики , всё как и было на нем в 2018 , но состояние у меня было плавающее . То болит спина , то верхняя часть , то стягивания мышц, то жжёт в позвоночнике . Но было терпимо . Нейромидим пью и хорошо мне. А вот в октябре 2021 начались сильные боли в спине, прям в позвоночнике , то жжёт, то болит просто, сводит спину вверху, лопатки , шею , мышцы трапеции , боли почти не снимаются ничем такие . Потом начала сильно голова болеть , так распирало И ничего не помогало, вся левая часть и скула и висок и глаз , шея, что я поехала на МРТ . Там уже грыжа большая 4-4,5 мм, очаг димиелизации так и остался в шейном отделе , но мне кажется стали неровные контуры , сирингомиелия такая же . Но вот боли в верхней части спины сильнее , чем в 2018. Изматывающие , в лежачем положении очень сильные , стоя меньше и сидя меньше . Слабость в левой ноге и руке , но не сильная, еле заметная. Вот я иду например и прям чувствую, как в ноге какая- то лёгкость странная, как- будто сейчас я перестану ей управлять и с рукой так . Страшно . Пошла к неврологу . Она потрогала голову,говорит очень напряжена височная мышца и в ней дело . Поставила так же миелопатию. Назначила лечение , я прикладываю его ниже . У меня вопрос к Уважаемым докторам или к знающим, как вы считаете, 
это от грыжи боли и слабость или от сирингомиелии? 

Нужна ли мне операция по грыже ? Или сиринге? 

Сиринга вроде в диаметре не такая большая . 

Почему миелопатия  ниже грыжи и ведь в 2018 г у меня грыжи не было , а миелопатия была. 

Почему и от чего появляется миелопатия? 







Анализы на волчанки, Бореллии, Днк -2-х спиральные и прочее сдала , кроме повышенных АТ к глико-2 протеину , остальное норма.

Я не знаю, как быть . Прохожу лечение у невролога . Помогите разобраться, что посоветуете мне делать ?


----------



## irashkan (18 Ноя 2021)

А это грудной отдел


----------



## irashkan (18 Ноя 2021)

Сосуды головного мозга и узи сосудов шеи


----------



## irashkan (18 Ноя 2021)

Назначение невролога


----------



## irashkan (18 Ноя 2021)

Если нужно, я прикреплю Мрт от 2018 и 2020 года, там грыжи небыло , а только протрузия 3,6 мм.


----------



## irashkan (18 Ноя 2021)

А вот поясница от 6 дек 2020г


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2021)

irashkan написал(а):


> ... это от грыжи боли и слабость или от сирингомиелии?


Учитывая слабость ноги, скорее от миелопатии. 



irashkan написал(а):


> Нужна ли мне операция по грыже ?


Как лечение пойдёт. 



irashkan написал(а):


> Или сиринге?


Нет. 



irashkan написал(а):


> Сиринга вроде в диаметре не такая большая .


Точно. 



irashkan написал(а):


> Почему миелопатия  ниже грыжи и ведь в 2018 г у меня грыжи не было , а миелопатия была.


Вариант от травмы.


----------



## irashkan (20 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как лечение пойдёт.


Фёдор Петрович, большое спасибо за ответ, а Вы , как считаете, мне назначено хорошее лечение? Спина в районе лопаток и выше стала болеть меньше после капельниц Пентоксифеллина. У меня мышцы спазмированы сильно , видимо он расслабляет .

И как Вы видите на МРТ грыжу? Она очень большая или средняя?

Может ли очаг миелопатии исчезнуть?

Нужен ли мне доктор по работе с мышцами ? Невролог предложила блокаду в височную и трапец. мыщцу в них боли сильные при нажатии, как считаете, делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2021)

irashkan написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, большое спасибо за ответ, а Вы, как считаете, мне назначено хорошее лечение?


Достаточное.



irashkan написал(а):


> Спина в районе лопаток и выше стала болеть меньше после капельниц


А если массаж, мануальная, физиотерапия, ЛФК - то и совсем хорошо.



irashkan написал(а):


> Пентоксифеллина. У меня мышцы спазмированы сильно , видимо он расслабляет .


Нет, он расширяет сосуды.



irashkan написал(а):


> И как Вы видите на МРТ грыжу? Она очень большая или средняя?


Поставьте диск посмотреть.



irashkan написал(а):


> Может ли очаг миелопатии исчезнуть?


Думаю, уже нет.



irashkan написал(а):


> Нужен ли мне доктор по работе с мышцами ?


Конечно.



irashkan написал(а):


> Невролог предложила блокаду в височную и трапец. мыщцу в них боли сильные при нажатии, как считаете, делать?


Болит только при нажатии или при движениях?


----------



## irashkan (21 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поставьте диск посмотреть


Прикреплю попозже ссылочку, спасибо🙏🏻 Очень хочу попасть к Вам в центр на лечение , буду думать, как мне это сделать . Я живу в Москве на Преображенке.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Болит только при нажатии или при движениях?


Болит при нажатии на висок и на трапецию и в районе уха и где челюсть . Иногда висок сам болит и левая часть головы, в основном после напряжения, если лежу неудобно . Был один эпизод приступа очень сильной боли головы, минут 30 болела так, что думала глаз выпадет , распирающая боль и слева и потом на всю голову . После гимнастики лёгкой началась . От ношпы и кетанов прошла. Невролог сказала, что это от височной , что она не должна болеть при нажатии . Справа не больно при нажатии .


----------



## irashkan (21 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поставьте диск посмотреть.


По ссылке
МРТ:








						МРТ
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2021)

Сколиоз, голова всегда с наклоном направо, шейного кифоза нет, грыжа диска с признаками компрессии.
В общем, как у многих.



А вот миопатия не у всех.
Думаю, причина в ней.
Но причина не всего.



> Болит при нажатии на висок и на трапецию и в районе уха и где челюсть.


Болит можно колоть.



> Иногда висок сам болит и левая часть головы, в основном после напряжения, если лежу неудобно . Был один эпизод приступа очень сильной боли головы, минут 30 болела так, что думала глаз выпадет , распирающая боль и слева и потом на всю голову . После гимнастики лёгкой началась . От ношпы и кетанов прошла.


Про мигрень почитайте.



> Невролог сказала, что это от височной , что она не должна болеть при нажатии . Справа не больно при нажатии .\


Не должно, но это не от миелопатии.


----------



## irashkan (21 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, спасибо большое, что посмотрели. Подскажите, пожалуйста,  грыжа большая считается? Я могу пока без операции обойтись? Или от неё может прогрессировать миелопатия?

Что посоветуете сейчас предпринимать?
Я просто не понимаю ,  почти 3 года было в принципе почти без болей, иногда  ныла спина , но сейчас почему- то обострилось всё , хотя кроме грыжи ничего нового не появилось …
Сегодня спина почти не болит , только лёжа , пробовала ходить на носочках , пяточках , нормально . По бордюру тоже прохожу по узкому . Единственное лёгкость в левой ноге и руке , немного.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2021)

irashkan написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, спасибо большое, что посмотрели. Подскажите, пожалуйста,  грыжа большая считается? Я могу пока без операции обойтись? Или от неё может прогрессировать миелопатия?


Большая, но важен не размер, а клиника. По клинике терпимо, можно полечить консервативно.



irashkan написал(а):


> Что посоветуете сейчас предпринимать?
> Я просто не понимаю ,  почти 3 года было в принципе почти без болей, иногда  ныла спина , но сейчас почему- то обострилось всё , хотя кроме грыжи ничего нового не появилось …


Надо сделать ЭНМГ.


----------



## irashkan (22 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, большое спасибо за ответы, очень было важно Ваше мнение. ЭНМГ сделаю обязательно🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------

